# [SOLVED]Starting wpa_supplicant takes significant time..

## qwpo1030

I have a private wifi and I'm trying to connect wifi on boot using dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant.

Add dhcpcd on boot, wifi connection is successful. My laptop connects my wifi on boot.

The problem is, when the boot message "wlp2s0: Starting wpa_supplicant" which is induced by dhcpcd with proper configuration is appeared, it takes one minute to proceed.

(※wlp2s0 is a name of wireless interface. wlan0 is renamed wlp2s0 on boot by built-in driver.)

Not 20 seconds, or 30 seconds. So I guess there must be timeout setting value "60" somewhere.

Here's what I've done. (Other things run default value.)

```
nano -w /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

 ssid="TP-LINK_51986A"

 proto=WPA

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 pairwise=CCMP

 group=CCMP

 psk=)(@$&*@)($&@$*(@)$^&)(@*^$)&(*@$^@)*($&@(*$)&@(*$^(*)

}
```

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="networkk"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"
```

```
cp /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/10-wpa_supplicant /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks

rc-update add dhcpcd default
```

Here's my rc-update.

```
rc-update

binfmt | boot

bootmisc | boot

consolekit |  default

cronie |  default

dbud |  defualt

devfs |    sysinit

dhcpcd |  default

dmesg |    sysinit

fsck | boot

hostname | boot

hwclock | boot

keymaps | boot

killprocs |   shutdown

kmod-static-nodes |    sysinit

local |  default

localmount | boot

loopback | boot

modules | boot

mount-ro |  shutdown

mtab | boot

procfs | boot

root | boot

savecache |   shutdown

swap | boot

swapfiles | boot

sysctl | boot

sysfs |    sysinit

sysklogd |  default

termencoding | boot

tmpfiles.dev |   sysinit

tmpfiles.setup | boot

udev |    sysinit

udev-trigger |    sysinit

urandom | boot

xdm |   default

```

Last edited by qwpo1030 on Sat Jan 23, 2016 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> Here's what I've done. (Other things run default value.)
> 
> ```
> nano -w /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ...

 

The file /etc/conf.d/net is useless when using https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_network_stack_without_net.*_scripts.

Could you please post your output of  *Quote:*   

> $ rc-config show --all

  and your output of  the wpa_supplicant debug mode.

----------

## qwpo1030

```
rc-config show --all

Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

 binfmt [started]

 bootmisc [started]

 fsck [started]

 hostname [started]

 hwclock [started]

 keymaps [started]

 localmount [started]

 modules [started]

 mtab [started]

 procfs [started]

 root [started]

 swap [started]

 swapfiles [started]

 sysctl [started]

 termencoding [started]

 tmpfiles.setup [started]

 urandom [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

 consolekit [started]

 cronie [started]

 dbus [started]

 dhcpcd [started]

 local [started]

 sysklogd [started]

 xdm [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "shutdown"

 killprocs [stopped]

 mounr-ro [stopped]

 savecache [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "sysinit"

 devfs [started]

 dmesg [started]

 kmod-static-nodes [started]

 sysfs [started]

 tmpfiles.dev [started]

 udev [started]

 udev-trigger [started]

```

```
root# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp2s0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

wps_supplicant v2.5

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' drive 'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

 54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b 5f 35 31 39 38 36 41 TP-LINK_51986A

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

 id=0 ssid='TP-LINK_51986A'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

wext: interface wlp2s0 phy: phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0         #<---------------about 1 minute delayed from here.

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

 capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0x1f flags 0x0

WEXT: Driver: rtl8723be

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Add interface wlp2s0 to a new radio phy0

wlp2s0: Own MAX address: 40:f0:2f:e0:d1:ec

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODDEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODDEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_iface bind(PF_UNIX) failed: Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp2s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface wlp2s0

wlp2s0: Request to deauthenticate - bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 pending_bssid:00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3 state=DISCONNECTED

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate ifindex=3 linkmode=-1(no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlp2s0: WPA: Clear old PMK and PTK

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

Remove interface wlp2s0 from radio phy0

Remove radio phy0

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=0 (kernel-control), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

```

Last edited by qwpo1030 on Fri Jan 22, 2016 2:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## UberLord

Try adding wpa_supplicant to the default runlevel - configure the interface in conf.d/wpa_supplicant

----------

## charles17

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Try adding wpa_supplicant to the default runlevel - configure the interface in conf.d/wpa_supplicant

 

@UberLord

Has it always been recommended to have also wpa_supplicant in a runlevel or is this new from latest development?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

subscribes. one of the configs /recet updates broke the auto wpa_supplicant connection.

----------

## qwpo1030

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Try adding wpa_supplicant to the default runlevel - configure the interface in conf.d/wpa_supplicant

 

I tried but nothing solved.

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> subscribes. one of the configs /recet updates broke the auto wpa_supplicant connection.

 

What is recet? Where is it? Trying 'locate recet' found nothing but unnecessery things.

I googled 'recet' but nothing helped.

----------

## qwpo1030

Ok.. I finally installed midori and gvim on the laptop. I can copy-paste logs or debug messages on the internet.  :Smile: 

Here's my rc-config.

```
rc-config show --all

Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

  binfmt                    [started]

  bootmisc                  [started]

  fsck                      [started]

  hostname                  [started]

  hwclock                   [started]

  keymaps                   [started]

  localmount                [started]

  loopback                  [started]

  modules                   [started]

  mtab                      [started]

  procfs                    [started]

  root                      [started]

  swap                      [started]

  swapfiles                 [started]

  sysctl                    [started]

  termencoding              [started]

  tmpfiles.setup            [started]

  urandom                   [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

  consolekit                [started]

  cronie                    [started]

  dbus                      [started]

  dhcpcd                    [started]

  local                     [started]

  sysklogd                  [started]

  xdm                       [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "shutdown"

  killprocs                 [stopped]

  mount-ro                  [stopped]

  savecache                 [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "sysinit"

  devfs                     [started]

  dmesg                     [started]

  kmod-static-nodes         [started]

  sysfs                     [started]

  tmpfiles.dev              [started]

  udev                      [started]

  udev-trigger              [started]

```

And here is debug message when I start wpa_supplicant.

* I disabled dhcpcd and network connection and rebooted.(rc-update del dhcpcd default)

```
hkim-gentoonote ~ # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp2s0 

-C/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

-c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

wpa_supplicant v2.5

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf 

'/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 

'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 

'N/A'

Configuration file 

'/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> 

'/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file 

'/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b 5f 35 31 39 38 36 41         

TP-LINK_51986A  

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='TP-LINK_51986A'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

wext: interface wlp2s0 phy: phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0                 #<----- delayed 30sec~1min from here.

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 

enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0x1f flags 0x0

WEXT: Driver: rtl8723be

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 

(userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Add interface wlp2s0 to a new radio phy0

wlp2s0: Own MAC address: 40:f0:2f:e0:d1:ec

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=4 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=5 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

wlp2s0: Added interface wlp2s0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 

(DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), 

operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0xa53b50

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule 

start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0xa53b50 after 

0.000013 second wait

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

Received 1245 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a SSID 

'TP-LINK_51986A' freq 2412

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 90:9f:33:11:cb:f6 SSID 

'sky' freq 2437

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=0 ext=0)

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0xa53b50 done in 0.924198 

seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp2s0: 0: 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a ssid='TP-LINK_51986A' 

wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11 level=-66 

freq=2412  wps

wlp2s0:    selected based on WPA IE

wlp2s0:    selected BSS 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a 

ssid='TP-LINK_51986A'

wlp2s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  

selected: 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  

pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  

ssid=0xa37700  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0: Request association with 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'connect'@0xa53b50

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule 

start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'connect'@0xa53b50 after 

0.000015 second wait

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a 

(SSID='TP-LINK_51986A' freq=2412 MHz)

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response 

- hexdump(len=0):

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp2s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=0xa37700 

try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp2s0: WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 

16 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 0

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 

01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 

02

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

wlp2s0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp2s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 

00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 

00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 

(DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), 

operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Limit connection to BSSID 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a freq=2412 

MHz based on scan results (bssid_set=0)

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

wlp2s0: Association request to the driver failed

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=30

l2_packet_receive: src=10:fe:ed:51:98:6a len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 8a 00 10 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b d4 fb 

74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 9e 90 

b7 ae a2 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received 

EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING 

bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 

([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 

([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=170

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=154): 01 08 

02 04 0b 0c 12 16 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 2d 1a 6e 11 

03 ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 01 0d 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 

01 01 83 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 

2f 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 6e 11 03 ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 

00 90 4c 34 01 0d 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 

([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

wlp2s0: Event ASSOCINFO (4) received

wlp2s0: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=154): 01 08 02 04 0b 0c 12 16 

18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 2d 1a 6e 11 03 ff 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

3d 16 01 0d 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 83 00 03 a4 

00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 1e 00 90 

4c 33 6e 11 03 ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 01 0d 

06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response 

- hexdump(len=0):

wlp2s0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 

(DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), 

operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp2s0: Associated to a new BSS: 

BSSID=10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

wlp2s0: Associated with 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

wlp2s0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp2s0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: Process pending EAPOL frame that was received 

just before association notification

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 8a 00 10 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b d4 fb 

74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 9e 90 

b7 ae a2 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp2s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 

8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 

3b d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 

7b 9e 90 b7 ae a2 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00

wlp2s0:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp2s0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 

Pairwise Ack)

wlp2s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b 

d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 

9e 90 b7 ae a2 64

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp2s0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 

10:fe:ed:51:98:6a (ver=2)

Get randomness: len=32 entropy=3

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 3a 5b b5 61 11 

98 4a f9 fd bf 2f dd 25 f3 ff 31 13 ed 8d 93 e0 f4 76 

f0 5d 24 b6 5c 87 65 99 2f

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=40:f0:2f:e0:d1:ec 

A2=10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 3a 5b b5 61 11 98 4a f9 

fd bf 2f dd 25 f3 ff 31 13 ed 8d 93 e0 f4 76 f0 5d 24 

b6 5c 87 65 99 2f

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b 

d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 

9e 90 b7 ae a2 64

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: KEK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: TK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 

f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 

f2 02

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 01

wlp2s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 15 7d 74 dd 93 

ed 13 b1 22 bb 23 27 04 7b 27 8d

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 

01 0a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 3a 5b b5 61 11 98 

4a f9 fd bf 2f dd 25 f3 ff 31 13 ed 8d 93 e0 f4 76 f0 

5d 24 b6 5c 87 65 99 2f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 15 7d 74 dd 93 ed 13 b1 22 bb 23 27 04 7b 

27 8d 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 

00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

l2_packet_receive: src=10:fe:ed:51:98:6a len=123

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 01 ca 00 

10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b d4 

fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 9e 

90 b7 ae a2 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 ea 09 20 07 37 31 6b b8 65 f9 a2 60 58 41 24 75 00 

18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 

04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=119

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 

01 ca 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 

92 3b d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c 

bb 7b 9e 90 b7 ae a2 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 ea 09 20 07 37 31 6b b8 65 f9 a2 60 58 41 

24 75 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 

00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp2s0:   key_info 0x1ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 

Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

wlp2s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b 

d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 

9e 90 b7 ae a2 64

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): ea 09 20 07 37 31 6b b8 

65 f9 a2 60 58 41 24 75

wlp2s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp2s0: WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 

10:fe:ed:51:98:6a (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 

01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: WPA IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 

50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 

50 f2 02

wlp2s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 99 6f 6c 5d 1b 

5a 26 73 d2 c0 5d 61 a6 d4 7d e7

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 01 

0a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 99 6f 6c 5d 1b 5a 26 73 d2 c0 5d 61 a6 d4 7d 

e7 00 00

wlp2s0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 

seq_len=6 key_len=16

wlp2s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

l2_packet_receive: src=10:fe:ed:51:98:6a len=123

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 03 92 00 

10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b d4 

fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 9e 

90 b7 ae 99 b3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 3a 81 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 a4 8b f1 b4 51 e8 a1 78 f5 d0 7a e3 d9 30 72 f8 00 

18 eb ec 7e a2 b6 a5 f6 c9 df ad 9f 39 a8 d9 7b 8d 6d 

6a 39 16 35 37 0f 71

wlp2s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=119

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 

03 92 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 

92 3b d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c 

bb 7b 9e 90 b7 ae 99 b3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 3a 81 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 a4 8b f1 b4 51 e8 a1 78 f5 d0 7a e3 d9 30 

72 f8 00 18 eb ec 7e a2 b6 a5 f6 c9 df ad 9f 39 a8 d9 

7b 8d 6d 6a 39 16 35 37 0f 71

wlp2s0:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp2s0:   key_info 0x392 (ver=2 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group 

Ack MIC Secure)

wlp2s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 5a d7 fc 57 21 90 92 3b 

d4 fb 74 53 60 4a 47 32 fd 5c 9a 07 77 49 55 1c bb 7b 

9e 90 b7 ae 99 b3

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 3a 81 96 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): a4 8b f1 b4 51 e8 a1 78 

f5 d0 7a e3 d9 30 72 f8

wlp2s0: WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 

10:fe:ed:51:98:6a (ver=2)

wlp2s0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlp2s0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 

tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 3a 81 96 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 

seq_len=6 key_len=16

wlp2s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): d8 89 52 f9 87 

9f 72 27 d7 1c 84 71 a7 b0 a5 04

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 03 

12 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

00 00 00 d8 89 52 f9 87 9f 72 27 d7 1c 84 71 a7 b0 a5 

04 00 00

wlp2s0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 

10:fe:ed:51:98:6a [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

wlp2s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp2s0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlp2s0: Radio work 'connect'@0xa53b50 done in 0.131528 

seconds

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 

10:fe:ed:51:98:6a completed [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), 

operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed - result=SUCCESS

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 

([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 

([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

```

----------

## charles17

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> And here is debug message when I start wpa_supplicant.
> 
> * I disabled dhcpcd and network connection and rebooted.(rc-update del dhcpcd default)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Did you have a certain reason for chosing wext instead on -Dnl80211 driver?

As I am not too familiar with all that output regarding rfkill, what actually is your rfkill state? *Quote:*   

> $ /usr/sbin/rfkill list
> 
> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
> 
>         Soft blocked: no
> ...

 

And btw, what is your hardware?  *Quote:*   

> # lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

 

----------

## khayyam

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
> 
> ...

 

qwpo1030, et al ... sorry to jump in without reading too much of the thread/wpa_supplicant.log, but as charles17 suggests these errors are due to your use of '-Dwext' in place of '-Dnl80211'.

@charles17 ... there is no rfkill block on the device, note the "rfkill: [...] soft=0 hard=0".

Anyhow, as to the problem, you are connected to the AP:

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlp2s0: Associated with 10:fe:ed:51:98:6a
> ```
> ...

 

... your problem is probably in aquiring an IP, but as you seem to be using dhcpcd for managing the network I'll leave this for someone else to provide the solution (I'd suspect the recent changes to dhcpcd hook, specifically 10-wpa_supplicant).

best ... khay

----------

## qwpo1030

 *Quote:*   

> Did you have a certain reason for chosing wext instead on -Dnl80211 driver?
> 
> As I am not too familiar with all that output regarding rfkill, what actually is your rfkill state?
> 
> And btw, what is your hardware? 

 

I don't metter wireless's performance is poor and I don't want to bother with it so I simply used generic driver, wext.

```

root# /usr/sbin/rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

 Soft blocked: no

 Hard blocked: no

```

```

root# lspci -nnkv | set -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]

 Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]

 Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

 I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

 Memory at d0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

 Capabilities: [40] Power Management Version 3

 Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

 Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

 Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

 Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-23-b7-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

 Capabilities: [150] Latency Tolerance Reporting

 Capabilities: [180] L1 PM Substates

 Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be

```

I tried 

```
wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp2s0

-C/var/run/wpa_supplicant

-c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd 
```

and It runs fast, so problem solved.

There's another problem, actually. I can't change wpa_supplicant driver from wext to nl80211.

Tried to change /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant, /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant, wpa_supplicant related service file in /usr/lib/systemd/system, /etc/dhcpcd.conf, .. A lot of things are changed. But I didn't solve.

I decied to reinstall gentoo.. too tired to solve this by myself..   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thank you all.

----------

## charles17

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> and It runs fast, so problem solved.
> 
> There's another problem, actually. I can't change wpa_supplicant driver from wext to nl80211.
> 
> Tried to change /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant, /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant, wpa_supplicant related service file in /usr/lib/systemd/system, /etc/dhcpcd.conf, .. A lot of things are changed. But I didn't solve.

 

According to https://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=Wpa_supplicant&diff=prev&oldid=298740#cite_note-1 that's only needed for very old versions of wpa_supplicant which are no longer available in portage tree. For dhcpcd it could have been done according to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7617004.html#7617004.

----------

## qwpo1030

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> According to https://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=Wpa_supplicant&diff=prev&oldid=298740#cite_note-1 that's only needed for very old versions of wpa_supplicant which are no longer available in portage tree. For dhcpcd it could have been done according to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7617004.html#7617004.

 

Yup. I did that.

```
echo "env wpa_supplicant_driver=nl80211" >> /etc/dhcpcd.conf 
```

But nothing solved.

----------

## charles17

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> root# lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'
> ...

 

And please  *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep '02:00.0\|80211' 

 

Did you check this forum and the wiki for your "RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter"?

Someone else might have had a solution for that hardware.

----------

## UberLord

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "env wpa_supplicant_driver=nl80211" >> /etc/dhcpcd.conf 
> ```
> ...

 

Don't rely on dhcpcd starting wpa_supplicant, as you are aware the hook is no longer installed by default.

Also, as others have pointed out, the nl80211 driver is the default in newer versions so I would imagine you're forcing the old driver somewhere.

```
grep -R wext /etc/*
```

That might give a clue as to where.

----------

## qwpo1030

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Don't rely on dhcpcd starting wpa_supplicant, as you are aware the hook is no longer installed by default. 
> 
> Also, as others have pointed out, the nl80211 driver is the default in newer versions so I would imagine you're forcing the old driver somewhere. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
grep -R wext /etc/*

/etc/mailcap:message/external-body; showexternal '%s' %{access-type} %{name} %{site} %{directory} %{mode} %{server}; needsterminal; description="A reference to data stored in an external location"; composetyped="extcompose '%s"'
```

I already copied "/usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/10-wpa_supplicant" to "/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks".

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And please  *Quote:*   $ dmesg | grep '02:00.0\|80211'  
> 
> Did you check this forum and the wiki for your "RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter"?
> ...

 

```
dmesg | grep '02:00.0\|80211'

[    0.402750] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:b723] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.402808] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.402847] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0600000-0xd0603fff 64bit]

[    0.402986] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.402990] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.403065] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.854979] rtl8723be 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.871082] rtl8723be 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtlwifi/rtl8723befw.bin failed with error -2

[    0.872155] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[    7.252412] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.252419] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    7.252421] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    7.252426] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.252429] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.252432] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.252436] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.252439] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.252443] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.252446] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.252449] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.479704] rtl8723be 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   39.517355]  [<ffffffff81898ed7>] ieee80211_do_open+0x2a7/0x990

[   39.517358]  [<ffffffff81899615>] ieee80211_open+0x55/0x60

[   70.403698]  [<ffffffff818848e0>] ieee80211_hw_config+0x200/0x310

[   70.403703]  [<ffffffff8189814d>] ieee80211_recalc_idle+0x1d/0x20

[   70.403706]  [<ffffffff8188df9b>] __ieee80211_start_scan+0x1fb/0x620

[   70.403710]  [<ffffffff8188efef>] ieee80211_request_scan+0x2f/0x50

[   70.403713]  [<ffffffff8189d603>] ieee80211_scan+0x63/0xa0

[   70.403718]  [<ffffffff81862d3c>] nl80211_trigger_scan+0x47c/0x730

[   81.102438] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: KR

[   81.102443] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: JP

[   81.102446] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   81.102450] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   81.102454] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   81.102458] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   81.102461] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm), (0 s)

[   81.102464] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm), (N/A)

```

I realized my laptop has an error about direct firmware load. I googled it and found this.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001638-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

It is because I compiled a wireless driver built-in, not as module. System tries to load firmware driver before filesystem is mounted. Because of that, system can't find that and occurs an error. Am I right?

So I compiled kernel, wireless driver as module, reboot, and finally my laptop boot with fast connections. No delay.

TRUE SOLVED. LOVE YOU GUYS.  :Smile: 

----------

## charles17

 *qwpo1030 wrote:*   

> It is because I compiled a wireless driver built-in, not as module. System tries to load firmware driver before filesystem is mounted. Because of that, system can't find that and occurs an error. Am I right?
> 
> So I compiled kernel, wireless driver as module, reboot, and finally my laptop boot with fast connections. No delay.

 

After all that trouble you had, could you please give us a hint, where else in in the handbook / wiki and how it should written more clearly how to avoid that trouble.

Isn't the recommendation https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Device_drivers clear enoug? Or too hard to find?

----------

## qwpo1030

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *qwpo1030 wrote:*   It is because I compiled a wireless driver built-in, not as module. System tries to load firmware driver before filesystem is mounted. Because of that, system can't find that and occurs an error. Am I right?
> 
> So I compiled kernel, wireless driver as module, reboot, and finally my laptop boot with fast connections. No delay. 
> 
> After all that trouble you had, could you please give us a hint, where else in in the handbook / wiki and how it should written more clearly how to avoid that trouble.
> ...

 

No, It is just my carelessness. I didn't click 'recommendation' hyperlink because... that is tiresome.

----------

